# Salary?



## Johnny_Travel (Feb 19, 2012)

There is a company in Auckland that approached me for a job that they currently have (Specialised transport). I am in management at the moment. They said I must tell them what I expect to be paid if I decide to join their company. 
I have a wife and a 4 year old son which will have to live with me in Auckland after I have settled eventually. Because we have been to Malaysia before with the same job for about a 1 year period we know that it is very tough to leave your own country and make it work in another. The problem that I have is that I do not know what kind of salary I must ask for. We have a house in South Africa which we don't want to sell. I suppose we could rent it out. My son must go to a school in Auckland (Manukau). All I want is a better life for my family and I just know that New Zealand is the perfect place. I know that it will always be tough to settle and there will be ups and downs. If anyone can give me more or less an indication of what my weekly expenses will be and also what kind of salary I must be looking at please let me know.


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

Think we'd all like a salary of $1 million a year but it's usually dictated by what job you do! 
From what little I've read it seems like $110,000 + a yr will give a comfortable life., but everyone has a different idea of what is comfortable. I've just been offered a job for 100k which I hope should be ok but it's just me and my girlfriend. 
Research other job adverts in your field, maybe contact job agencies and ask them for going rates to get an idea etc Personally I wouldn't go for a job that makes me guess my salary - although I know some interviewers do ask.


----------



## Johnny_Travel (Feb 19, 2012)

*Thanks for advice*

Thank you. What you say does make sense. I will rather talk to someone and find out what the going rate is for my kind of position. Good luck on your move. I hope you do well.


toadsurfer said:


> Think we'd all like a salary of $1 million a year but it's usually dictated by what job you do!
> From what little I've read it seems like $110,000 + a yr will give a comfortable life., but everyone has a different idea of what is comfortable. I've just been offered a job for 100k which I hope should be ok but it's just me and my girlfriend.
> Research other job adverts in your field, maybe contact job agencies and ask them for going rates to get an idea etc Personally I wouldn't go for a job that makes me guess my salary - although I know some interviewers do ask.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

toadsurfer said:


> Think we'd all like a salary of $1 million a year but it's usually dictated by what job you do!
> From what little I've read it seems like $110,000 + a yr will give a comfortable life., but everyone has a different idea of what is comfortable. I've just been offered a job for 100k which I hope should be ok but it's just me and my girlfriend.
> Research other job adverts in your field, maybe contact job agencies and ask them for going rates to get an idea etc Personally I wouldn't go for a job that makes me guess my salary - although I know some interviewers do ask.


$100k a year is considered a very reasonable salary for a family to live on - there are certainly families that live on much less. Look at SEEK - Salary, Advice & Tips ? Advice, guides and tools to plan and develop your career. for some ideas of who earns what.


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for the link. Am hoping it will be enough for a nice lifestyle and for my girlfriend to not have to rush to find a job. I have a lot of uk student debt I need to continue paying so won't have as much disposable income as we'd like but hopefully we can still get a nice flat in a nice area and enjoy our free time as long as I am not in the office all the time!


----------

